# Fly



## Gugliucciello (Sep 15, 2012)

fly


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 15, 2012)

How did you DO this? Fly in flight, that close up!?!?!
Welcome to ThePhotoForum, by the way!!!


----------



## digital flower (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing detail.


----------



## Judobreaker (Sep 15, 2012)

I bet he trains them!


----------



## Rgollar (Sep 15, 2012)

That is a great shot.


----------



## Gugliucciello (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks my Friends
this is my photocamera e lens:
Massimo Gugliucciello: Lente autocostruita


----------

